# loco 64 ?



## bassman (Jul 9, 2004)

is it still around ??
anyone???????? :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

My bad but yeah car is bad ass


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Aug 7 2004, 08:46 PM
> *hes a MN RIDER MAN, he traded his 64 for a 62 from ROYALS CC, check the MnRider.com oards he is letitride on there
> [snapback]2115830[/snapback]​*


i think hes talking about the car Loco '64 you know the former Lowrider of The Year


----------



## mandoslowriding (Jun 10, 2007)

rumor has it its still in salinas, ca.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoslowriding_@Jun 21 2007, 09:54 PM~8152196
> *rumor has it its still in salinas, ca.
> *


Still there, just in pieces... :biggrin: :biggrin: Getting ready for the return.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 22 2007, 02:14 AM~8153050
> *Still there, just in pieces... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getting ready for the return.
> *



uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoslowriding_@Jun 22 2007, 12:54 AM~8152196
> *rumor has it its still in salinas, ca.
> *


rumor has it that this topic is* 3 years old!!!!*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: 
oh man I didnt even see that. Guess he never put it back together then huh :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2007, 04:28 AM~8153066
> *:roflmao:
> oh man I didnt even see that. Guess he never put it back together then huh  :dunno:
> *


comming soon,year2017 :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

im kinda suprise and i like that it didnt end up in japan. i remember when it was out here in Chicago for the LRM show and me and my budies where looking at this car for atleast 30 min.


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

this topic came back from the dead


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Yup, still here in Salinas. Still looks as it did in the 90s, KILLER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 22 2007, 01:14 AM~8153050
> *Still there, just in pieces... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Getting ready for the return.
> *


X2 My homie seen it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FROM WHAT I HEARD, HE WAS STILL IN SALINA'S, AND THE CAR WAS GONNA COME BACK OUT, BUT THAT IS JUST RUMOR MILL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

He IS going to come out again, and yes, the car is still here in Salinas.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 09:39 PM~9450284
> *He IS going to come out again, and yes, the car is still here in Salinas.....
> *


WHEN? :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2007, 11:43 PM~9450304
> *WHEN? :cheesy:
> *


 you just might see it in Impalas Magazine.. :0 but that's just a rumor....


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2007, 09:43 PM~9450304
> *WHEN? :cheesy:
> *


yeah when??? He should show it at the Streetlow show in Woodland... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

you guys remember the rivalry between him and vegas?....those we're the day's :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 09:51 PM~9450352
> * you just might see it in Impalas Magazine.. :0  but that's just a rumor....
> *


AYE CHISME :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 13 2007, 10:43 PM~9450304
> *WHEN? :cheesy:
> *


Man, he should bust it out in his hometown on March 16 at the Streetlow Car show. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 10:51 PM~9450352
> * you just might see it in Impalas Magazine.. :0  but that's just a rumor....
> *


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2007, 10:51 PM~9450352
> * you just might see it in Impalas Magazine.. :0  but that's just a rumor....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HE IS NEVER GONNA BUST IT OUT...ITS LIKE 2PAC COMING BACK :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Dec 13 2007, 12:49 AM~9441689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i remember me and alan took the hood of evil 63 to rudys in salinas back in 98-99 and rudy was sayin back then loco was about to come back out. here it is almost 10 years later...... :dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

double post


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 14 2007, 05:53 PM~9455305
> *i remember me and alan took the hood of evil 63 to rudys in salinas back in 98-99 and rudy was sayin back then loco was about to come back out. here it is almost 10 years later...... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 14 2007, 01:49 AM~9450657
> *you guys remember the rivalry between him and vegas?....those we're the day's :tears:
> *



yea i remember those days.....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

the rumors are correct, it is still in cali under wraps. When will it come back out? we honestly don't know but the plans are there for it to someday. Life After Loco might come back again too.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 14 2007, 04:53 PM~9455305
> *i remember me and alan took the hood of evil 63 to rudys in salinas back in 98-99 and rudy was sayin back then loco was about to come back out. here it is almost 10 years later...... :dunno:
> *


yeah me wim and some of my homeboy whent up there alot around that time that's when rudy had his blue 63 that later became chulo 63 he used to say the same thing and now I'm hearing it again so if he does come that would be nice to see I wonder who would paint it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All we have to do is wait for Toro.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 14 2007, 05:12 PM~9455439
> *the rumors are correct, it is still in cali under wraps. When will it come back out? we honestly don't know but the plans are there for it to someday. Life After Loco might come back again too.
> *


SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 15 2007, 01:54 AM~9458093
> *SOLD. :biggrin:
> *


Serio! Where's it at now? Well that fuckin sucks, it was a clean ass ride. :tears:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2007, 04:12 PM~9454986
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
> *


My source was from a former member and a personal friend of George Torrez, who saw Loco a while back, like a year or two ago. Him and Georger were in the same club together, Street Life. Also, George's brother works at the Salinas Valley Prison and told the president of my club it is in a rebuilding mode.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 16 2007, 02:09 AM~9463305
> *My source was from a former member and a personal friend of George Torrez, who saw Loco a while back, like a year or two ago. Him and Georger were in the same club together, Street Life. Also, George's brother works at the Salinas Valley Prison and told the president of my club it is in a rebuilding mode.
> *



*I would love to see Loco back in action it had to be the cleaned Impala ever in my opinion. :thumbsup: *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 16 2007, 02:09 AM~9463305
> *My source was from a former member and a personal friend of George Torrez, who saw Loco a while back, like a year or two ago. Him and Georger were in the same club together, Street Life. Also, George's brother works at the Salinas Valley Prison and told the president of my club it is in a rebuilding mode.
> *



wasnt his brother the original owner before it became loco 64 also what happend to that other 64 from streetlife it was blue with some purple fades


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9464374
> *wasnt his brother the original owner before it became loco 64 also what happend to that other 64 from streetlife it was blue with some purple fades
> *


still around..seen it last year in monterey streetlow show


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 16 2007, 02:04 AM~9463294
> *Serio! Where's it at now? Well that fuckin sucks, it was a clean ass ride. :tears:
> *


I think someone in the Salinas area owns it now. Sold it cheap too.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 16 2007, 12:01 PM~9464642
> *still around..seen it last year in monterey streetlow show
> *



you have any pics ? i remember that car being real clean


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 16 2007, 12:01 PM~9464642
> *still around..seen it last year in monterey streetlow show
> *


Post up some pics of the blue six-fo.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9464669
> *I think someone in the Salinas area owns it now.  Sold it cheap too.
> *


Fuck it, as long as its still here in Cali. I thought it was in Japan. ANYBODY GOT PICS OF LIFE AFTER LOCO?


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

any kind of pics


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Dec 13 2007, 11:49 PM~9450657
> *you guys remember the rivalry between him and vegas?....those we're the day's :tears:
> *


Hell, I was there when Vegas beat Loco, George got in his car fired it up and drove the car out hopping. It came down to the wire due to Vegas didn't run and was challenged to fire up. I heard stories later that the Vegas team had a 100.00 kick down for anyone that brought up 4or5 qts of oil.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 26 2007, 07:42 PM~9537247
> *Hell, I was there when Vegas beat Loco, George got in his car fired it up and drove the car out hopping. It came down to the wire due to Vegas didn't run and was challenged to fire up. I heard stories later that the Vegas team had a 100.00 kick down for anyone that bought up 4or5 qts of oil.
> *


remember seeing that on tv, or video.. matter of fact, i think i have it on VHS.. mayne, that was long time ago..lol money was gathered up to petition vegas's win, and LRM or whoever gave vegas an hour to get car started. so they were hustling to get it started, which some people say took over an hour. 

both great cars, so who cares now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 22 2007, 03:26 AM~8153061
> *rumor has it that this topic is 3 years old!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 06:53 PM~9537341
> *remember seeing that on tv, or video..  matter of fact, i think i have it on VHS..  mayne, that was long time ago..lol          money was gathered up to petition vegas's win, and LRM or whoever gave vegas an hour to get car started.  so they were hustling to get it started, which some people say took over an hour.
> 
> both great cars, so who cares now.
> *


  WELL THEN, POST IT UP PORFAVOR!!!! Or at least say the name of the video. Is it in one of the Lowrider Magazine videos or homemade shot?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 12:15 AM~9539353
> * WELL THEN, POST IT UP PORFAVOR!!!! Or at least say the name of the video. Is it in one of the Lowrider Magazine videos or homemade shot?
> *


neither..this goes back to when speed channel had a show featuring lowriders..and featured that supershow.. even has part with owner of vegas mentions how much the scene is growing and how WORLD is looking at is.. in reference to.. (nevermind.. would start drama.. i'd check VHS but i don't even own a VCR no more) lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 12:15 AM~9539353
> * WELL THEN, POST IT UP PORFAVOR!!!! Or at least say the name of the video. Is it in one of the Lowrider Magazine videos or homemade shot?
> *


neither..this goes back to when speed channel had a show featuring lowriders..and featured that supershow.. even has part with owner of vegas mentions how much the scene is growing and how WORLD is looking at is.. in reference to.. (nevermind.. would start drama.. i'd check VHS but i don't even own a VCR no more) lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 12:15 AM~9539353
> * WELL THEN, POST IT UP PORFAVOR!!!! Or at least say the name of the video. Is it in one of the Lowrider Magazine videos or homemade shot?
> *


neither..this goes back to when speed channel had a show featuring lowriders..and featured that supershow.. even has part with owner of vegas mentions how much the scene is growing and how WORLD is looking at is.. in reference to.. (nevermind.. would start drama.. i'd check VHS but i don't even own a VCR no more) lol


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 11:27 PM~9539423
> *neither..this goes back to when speed channel had a show featuring lowriders..and featured that supershow..    even has part with owner of vegas mentions how much the scene is growing and how WORLD is looking at is.. in reference to..  (nevermind..  would start drama.. i'd check VHS but i don't even own a VCR no more)  lol
> *


DAMMIT, SON OF A BISH!!! lol I would LOVE to see Loco 64 hoppin some shit. Do you member how high it jumped? Did it look cool or barely clearing a "tallcan" as some would say.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

that was on a old lowrider magazine video (vhs) i had it to back in the day dont remember which vol. it was on


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 12:54 AM~9540060
> *DAMMIT, SON OF A BISH!!! lol I would LOVE to see Loco 64 hoppin some shit. Do you member how high it jumped? Did it look cool or barely clearing a "tallcan" as some would say.
> *


The car left on a rolling hop, I dont think it matters how high it juped, which I believe was at least a foot, but that the car fired up, was turn key and was fully functional on its own power.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 27 2007, 11:40 AM~9542056
> *The car left on a rolling hop, I dont think it matters how high it juped, which I believe was at least a foot, but that the car fired up, was turn key and was fully functional on its own power.
> *


man that would be a sight to see Loco hopping, car was way ahead of its time .
you never hear of a radical hopping


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 27 2007, 10:34 AM~9541673
> *that was on a old lowrider magazine video (vhs) i had it to back in the day dont remember which vol. it was on
> *


Do you at least member what bitch or car was on the cover?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8153039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8153039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Dec 27 2007, 01:54 AM~9540060
> *DAMMIT, SON OF A BISH!!! lol I would LOVE to see Loco 64 hoppin some shit. Do you member how high it jumped? Did it look cool or barely clearing a "tallcan" as some would say.
> *


like others said..it was just a rolling hop.. but point they were trying to make was it ran.. and sounded tough too. whole club walkin it out of the venue.(in a "look our car runs" calling out las vagas car)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now that i think of it, some of the other episodes of "lowriders" from speedchannel i have recorded, featured some other shows and interviews.. some footage even from japan supershow.. mayne, imma have to get a vhs player and look thru em, see if they worth transfering to dvd.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 02:57 PM~9597932
> *like others said..it was just a rolling hop..  but point they were trying to make was it ran..  and sounded tough too.  whole club walkin it out of the venue.(in a "look our car runs" calling out las vagas car)
> *


That must have been a sight to see, members of the club tauntin Lifestyle. Was he in the Imperials or still with Street Life?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 03:03 PM~9597985
> *now that i think of it, some of the other episodes of "lowriders" from speedchannel i have recorded, featured some other shows and interviews..  some footage even from japan supershow..  mayne, imma have to get a vhs player and look thru em, see if they worth transfering to dvd.
> *


Well then, you better post them up on youtube or something!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Jan 4 2008, 02:06 AM~9603648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, my hoo doo azz computer almost as old as those vhs tapes i have.. so dunno. lol


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 01:10 AM~9603668
> *aint saying, dont wanna sturr up shit from 97129347928437 years ago.
> ha, my hoo doo azz computer almost as old as those vhs tapes i have.. so dunno.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: By the way, is Street Life even still around? :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I was their for that show and saw it all. What a site to see loco 64 leaving the building and clowning.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 4 2008, 02:41 PM~9607316
> *I was their for that show and saw it all. What a site to see loco 64 leaving the building and clowning.
> *


That must have been BADD!!!! I wish I would have been there but I was still in grade school. My compadres dad is constantly talkin abou the old days and when he would cruise it with George and the rest of Street Life in Salas. Got any proof??? I would LOVE to see some type of evidence.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 4 2008, 10:30 PM~9611383
> *That must have been BADD!!!! I wish I would have been there but I was still in grade school. My compadres dad is constantly talkin abou the old days and when he would cruise it with George and the rest of Street Life in Salas. Got any proof??? I would LOVE to see some type of evidence.
> *


YOU CAN BUY THE DVD IN WALMART THAT HAS THAT FOOTAGE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2008, 10:44 AM~9613277
> *YOU CAN BUY THE DVD IN WALMART THAT HAS THAT FOOTAGE
> *


thought it was, was it 96 or 97 supershow? know it was around that time. if your talkin about the LRM videos of supershows, it might not have footage from "the drama" at the show.. they might not have wanted to include that part. and dude that was suppose to bring VCR today, never showed.. so have to get back to ya'll. lol mayne, never thought a VCR would be so important again. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

If anybody still wants to know the lowrider magazine vhs that shows Loco '64 rolling out is volume 10 L.A. Super Show!!! There's a big ass crowd around it but you can see it and here it!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2008, 01:13 AM~9618634
> *thought it was, was it 96 or 97 supershow?  know it was around that time.  if your talkin about the LRM videos of supershows, it might not have footage from "the drama" at the show.. they might not have wanted to include that part.      and dude that was suppose to bring VCR today, never showed..  so have to get back to ya'll.  lol    mayne, never thought a VCR would be so important again.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And it does show them putting in the complaint that Vegas didn't roll and all that too!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2008, 01:45 PM~9621164
> *And it does show them putting in the complaint that Vegas didn't roll and all that too!!!
> *


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

I heard it was going to be rereleased on the same day as the guns and roses new album chinese democracy. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 5 2008, 09:44 AM~9613277
> *YOU CAN BUY THE DVD IN WALMART THAT HAS THAT FOOTAGE
> *


Are you talking about the "Best of The Super Show"? I got that shit and its only about the 2005 or 06 super show, fuckin lame.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 6 2008, 12:43 PM~9621157
> *If anybody still wants to know the lowrider magazine vhs that shows Loco '64 rolling out is volume 10 L.A. Super Show!!! There's a big ass crowd around it but you can see it and here it!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: POST UP SOME CLIPS!! ON YOUTUBE OR SOMETHING!!! By the way, is that the one with the conv.'66 on the cover of the VHS box?


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

someone must have footage...!!!!.....


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

actually george still owns life after loco.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Really, it was well known to everyone that he had sold it. Any pics of that ride? I have never seen it. I think I only saw a shot of it when George is leanin on a 63 convertible when he was interviewed by LRM. Got any pics homie? Would really appriciate it. Also, any sneek peak pics of Loco 64? a seat or a rim or a quarter panel? You know, any pic that shows how it is right now? :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Also, who pinstriped Loco 64? Alan signs? Rod Powell got down with that paint job. I actually got Rod Powell's number not too long ago.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i remember bein there, he was streetlife and i "heard" imperials put up the money for the protest. after that is when i started seein it with an imperials plaque.

it was a bad ass show though! my dad still talks about it to this day,we had takin my lowrider bike and we were about to go tear down when all that happened. we were standing behind las vegas when it started and almost got hit when it jumped into gear and almost hit the stage. it was cool ass fuck to see all the bad ass cars drive out like loco 64, freaky 5,strictly buisness and they were all revvin up their engines.



> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 4 2008, 03:06 AM~9603648
> *That must have been a sight to see, members of the club tauntin Lifestyle. Was he in the Imperials or still with Street Life?
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Fuck, man, I wish I was there but I was barely entering grade school. Freaky 5 and Strickly Business also revved their engines too, Hell Yea. Fuckin Vegas car, how did that engine sound like? all gay and quite or was it all shakin like if it was about to turn off? Do you have any pics of any of these Nor Cal rides?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i gotta get a new scanner, i have years of pics! i think my first real show was lrm sac back in 94


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*what is* LIFE AFTER LOCO ?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 27 2008, 02:35 PM~9796583
> *i gotta get a new scanner, i have years of pics! i think my first real show was lrm sac back in 94
> *


Well then, stop buyin beer for a week and buy a new scanner :biggrin: , and hurry up and post those pictures up, homie.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 02:54 PM~9796702
> *what is LIFE AFTER LOCO ?
> *


a 63 if I remember right, it was featured several years ago


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Jan 27 2008, 03:14 PM~9796813
> *a 63 if I remember right, it was featured several years ago
> *


Yup, a 63 convertible. It had a similar paint job as Loco 64.


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 25 2008, 10:13 PM~9786737
> *Really, it was well known to everyone that he had sold it. Any pics of that ride? I have never seen it. I think I only saw a shot of it when George is leanin on a 63 convertible when he was interviewed by LRM. Got any pics homie? Would really appriciate it. Also, any sneek peak pics of Loco 64? a seat or a rim or a quarter panel? You know, any pic that shows how it is right now? :thumbsup:
> *


i think i might have some pictuers of let me look through some stuff ill see what i can find. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 28 2008, 11:28 AM~9802920
> *Yup, a 63 convertible. It had a similar paint job as Loco 64.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 03:54 PM~9796702
> *what is LIFE AFTER LOCO ?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Feb 1 2008, 05:08 PM~9843855
> *:roflmao:
> *


*well answer the question mr. know it all !!!*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

It is a pretty clean 63 convertible, i think it even was a super sport. if you were to look at it, you would actually think it was Loco 64 because of the paint scheme it had. Anybody have other pics of Loco or Life After Loco?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 3 2008, 12:13 AM~9853054
> *It is a pretty clean 63 convertible, i think it even was a super sport. if you were to look at it, you would actually think it was Loco 64 because of the paint scheme it had.  Anybody have other pics of Loco or Life After Loco?
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 AM~9854007
> *thanks homie.
> *


No problem, homie. What part of the 650 you from?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9859117
> *No problem, homie. What part of the 650 you from?
> *


South City :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 4 2008, 01:12 PM~9862323
> *
> *


*you too !!!!*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Found this pic in another topic.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 02:54 PM~9796702
> *what is LIFE AFTER LOCO ?
> *


Here's a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 9 2008, 03:31 AM~9901149
> *Here's a pic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM, that shit is NICE!!! Is that the same 63 that he is leaning on in that pic for when he was interviewed in LRM?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 9 2008, 03:07 PM~9903092
> *DAMMM, that shit is NICE!!! Is that the same 63 that he is leaning on in that pic for when he was interviewed in LRM?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 9 2008, 10:53 PM~9906178
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


Did it have a diffirent set of rims, I believe the other ones were zeniths. Also, do you know who pinstriped it and Loco?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 10 2008, 12:54 AM~9906853
> *Did it have a diffirent set of rims, I believe the other ones were zeniths. Also, do you know who pinstriped it and Loco?
> *


I'm prety sure it was Rob Powell.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8153039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 10 2008, 12:05 PM~9909163
> *I'm prety sure it was Rob Powell.
> *


i think you meant rod powell!


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 9 2008, 11:54 PM~9906853
> *Did it have a diffirent set of rims, I believe the other ones were zeniths. Also, do you know who pinstriped it and Loco?
> *


it has zeniths on there now thats his one of his sponsors.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

LOCO IS 1 OF THE BEST...OR THE BEST..AND WILL BE REMEMBERED..4 YEARS TO COME


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Loco 64, a true lowrider.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchofclasscaddy_@Feb 10 2008, 09:53 PM~9912803
> *LOCO IS 1 OF THE BEST...OR THE BEST..AND WILL BE REMEMBERED..4 YEARS TO COME
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Any more pics of Life After Loco?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

loco 64 is my fave low of alltime.... I was at the supershow when all that drama went down.... I wish they would bring the supershow back to LA where it belongs


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

gota love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

i still have that mag with life after loco on the cover.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 I'm liking this thread. And would love to see the video of at the super show hopping


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to see Loco in person already. Can't wait for George to bust it out soon.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 10 2008, 01:05 PM~9909163
> *I'm prety sure it was Rob Powell.
> *


No shit, because the lines and the way they move look a lot like Alan (Alan's Signs)


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 17 2008, 10:09 PM~9968082
> *I want to see Loco in person already. Can't wait for George to bust it out soon.
> *


better grab a snickers maybe even two


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

does anybody still have the unity tour video with lethal weapon and that chopped top monte shit i forgot the name of that monte!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 21 2008, 10:05 PM~10001577
> *does anybody still have the unity tour video with lethal weapon and that chopped top monte shit i forgot the name of that monte!
> *


"Altered Image", the yellow 78 monte? :dunno: That fucker is badd!!! It had the tailights of a regal. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

dou you know if it ever got finished with the new mods?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 21 2008, 10:44 PM~10001945
> *dou you know if it ever got finished with the new mods?
> *


Nah, bro. Last time I heard it was gettin the caddy tailights. I read that shit in on of the old LRM. Hopefully that ride will make it comeback just like Loco will. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10001910
> *"Altered Image", the yellow 78 monte? :dunno: That fucker is badd!!! It had the tailights of a regal. :biggrin:
> *


Any pics?? never noticed that.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 22 2008, 01:17 AM~10002725
> *Any pics??  never noticed that.
> *


The only one I have is the side view, trip out.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 22 2008, 09:29 AM~10003882
> *The only one I have is the side view, trip out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 21 2008, 09:49 PM~10001996
> *Nah, bro. Last time I heard it was gettin the caddy tailights. I read that shit in on of the old LRM. Hopefully that ride will make it comeback just like Loco will. :thumbsup:
> *


on one of those articles about altered image, he gives you a sneek peek of the car with the new lights. its in the background :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 22 2008, 04:48 PM~10006612
> *on one of those articles about altered image, he gives you a sneek peek of the car with the new lights. its in the background :0
> *


:0 Thats right, I member seeing the yellow paint in the background with the caddy lights housing primered grey.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 9 2008, 03:31 AM~9901149
> *Here's a pic. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Same one


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 24 2008, 02:37 PM~10018426
> *Same one
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Same car.


----------



## northerncandyman (Jun 3, 2007)

:machinegun: No it is not the same one..you need to know the difference between a '64 and a '63..some people think they know about impalas, but you don't really know unless you put in the work on one. :twak: 

That is a 63!!! Some Impala-education fo' yo' ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northerncandyman_@Feb 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10020312
> *:machinegun: No it is not the same one..you need to know the difference between a '64 and a '63..some people think they know about impalas, but you don't really know unless you put in the work on one.   :twak:
> 
> That is a 63!!!  Some Impala-education fo' yo' ass!! :thumbsup:
> *


We're talking about the car on the cover and the car in the mag (Life after loco- 63 drop).....*NOT LOCO 64*. That's some LayitLow-education fo' yo' ass. Learn how the reply's work. Trust me homie I know the difference, been studying Impalas for years. Probably know just as much as you. :biggrin: :biggrin: Been in the game awhile.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yup, listen to Guam 707, we do know the difference between a 63 and a 64. That is why I put the two pics in the same comment, so no one can get confused, but aparently it didn't work.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i remember gettin the lowrider untiy tour 1993 video i was just starting out then n loco 64 was like wooo thats clean i can even remember the dude on the video talking about the paint job " each layer was hand sanded and cleared before the next layer went on " would be sick to actualy see the car in real life tho


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2008, 12:59 AM~10023062
> *i remember gettin the lowrider untiy tour 1993 video i was just starting out then n loco 64 was like wooo thats clean i can even remember the dude on the video talking about the paint job " each layer was hand sanded and cleared before the next layer went on " would be sick to actualy see the car in real life tho
> *


 :yes: also how the dude says "each mirror hand to be hand cut to follow the doors, seat and console" as well as "a one of a kind hydraulic system built be Richards hydraulics, Salinas California." :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 25 2008, 12:41 AM~10023000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yup, listen to Guam 707, we do know the difference between a 63 and a 64. That is why I put the two pics in the same comment, so no one can get confused, but aparently it didn't work.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2008, 01:59 AM~10023062
> *i remember gettin the lowrider untiy tour 1993 video i was just starting out then n loco 64 was like wooo thats clean i can even remember the dude on the video talking about the paint job " each layer was hand sanded and cleared before the next layer went on " would be sick to actualy see the car in real life tho
> *



I still have that video!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northerncandyman_@Feb 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10020312
> *:machinegun: No it is not the same one..you need to know the difference between a '64 and a '63..some people think they know about impalas, but you don't really know unless you put in the work on one.  :twak:
> 
> That is a 63!!!  Some Impala-education fo' yo' ass!! :thumbsup:
> *


*EPIC FAIL!!*


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 11:16 AM~10033954
> *EPIC FAIL!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 11:16 AM~10033954
> *EPIC FAIL!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 26 2008, 01:15 PM~10034691
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 26 2008, 10:16 AM~10033954
> *EPIC FAIL!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 26 2008, 10:44 AM~10033755
> *I still have that video!!!
> *


I came up on it at school a while back. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Is this "Life After Loco"?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 1 2008, 11:35 PM~10068770
> *Is this "Life After Loco"?
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

freakin sweet. Are you and your dad coming down for the Salinas show? I haven't seen your dad's ride since the '05 Monterey car show.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 3 2008, 01:52 AM~10075138
> *freakin sweet. Are you and your dad coming down for the Salinas show? I haven't seen your dad's ride since the '05 Monterey car show.
> *


I'm not sure. Gotta alot of things going on. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 1 2008, 11:35 PM~10068770
> *Is this "Life After Loco"?
> 
> 
> ...


10X BETTER THEN LOCO :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 2 2008, 12:50 PM~10070858
> *I think it is. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 02:14 PM~10078239
> *10X BETTER THEN LOCO  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 02:14 PM~10078239
> *10X BETTER THEN LOCO  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: how dare you!! :angry: 

just playin :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

maybe that is because I like trey's better though :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 03:16 PM~10078689
> *maybe that is because I like trey's better though  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 03:16 PM~10078689
> *maybe that is because I like trey's better though  :biggrin:
> *


true that


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Guam 707, are you gonna be able to make it to the Salinas show this Sunday?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 15 2008, 12:02 AM~10172935
> *Guam 707, are you gonna be able to make it to the Salinas show this Sunday?
> *


Couldn't make it homie. Had some family stuff to take care of.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

LOCO 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 17 2008, 12:34 AM~10185578
> *IMPERIALS HALL OF FAME....LEGENDS OF ATLANTIC/BEVERLY
> 
> GYPSY ROSE,INNERVISIONS,STREET TATTOO,CANDYLAND
> ...


Thats a long ass list of legends!!! But all very nice ass cars!


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)






























-Juan


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 17 2008, 03:04 PM~10190158
> *Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
> Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)
> 
> ...


wheres this car from?


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

salas


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10190158
> *Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
> Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn thats clean I like those Appliances :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10190158
> *Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
> Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Nice


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Is Street Life car club still around? :dunno:


----------



## deadender60 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 18 2008, 11:32 PM~10203145
> *Is Street Life car club still around? :dunno:
> *


Don't think so.. but I know a few older vatos that still have plaques... Homeboy down the street has a Street Life banner in his garage.. and a nice set of old daytons that he won't sell. 

-Juan


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 21 2008, 12:25 AM~10220135
> *Don't think so.. but  I know a few older vatos that still have plaques... Homeboy down the street has a Street Life banner in his garage.. and a nice set of old daytons that he won't sell.
> 
> -Juan
> *


Sweet. My uncle told me they had some nice rides back in the day. How many members did Street Life have when the club was at its peak? Any pics?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone recall where Richard's Hydraulics was located? In what part of Salinas?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Hell yeah to the TTMFT!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 27 2007, 10:40 AM~9542056
> *The car left on a rolling hop, I dont think it matters how high it juped, which I believe was at least a foot, but that the car fired up, was turn key and was fully functional on its own power.
> *


 :yes: :yes: los angeles super show. i think it was in 95 or 96. but yeah, that motor sounded bad ass. got up on 2nd hit, drove out and the imperials were all behind him. big upset to me. lrm didn't go by their own rules. fuckers.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10190158
> *Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
> Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)
> 
> ...


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

isnt the dude that won,now the prez of lowrider mag right now..............sounds like a consperacy to me!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

yup, that's him alright. Joe Ray. :uh:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 23 2008, 04:43 PM~10487370
> *:yes:  :yes: los angeles super show. i think it was in 95 or 96. but yeah, that motor sounded bad ass. got up on 2nd hit, drove out and the imperials were all behind him. big upset to me. lrm didn't go by their own rules. fuckers.
> *


Got any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10489102
> *isnt the dude that won,now the prez of lowrider mag right now..............sounds like a consperacy to me!
> *


how funny things turn out sometimes!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 23 2008, 12:15 PM~10011914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of baddest cars ever built!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10499485
> *one of baddest cars ever built!!
> *


:yes: Damm right!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deadender60_@Mar 17 2008, 04:04 PM~10190158
> *Well Rod Powell, just came by and said last time he heard Loco 64 was still torn apart.. He says that him and Alan Signs did the pinstriping.. Alan did some of his first work at Rod's shop...
> Here's the latest job Rod did... (first time he's laid down graphics like these in 16 years)
> 
> ...


I thought rudy's customs did most of the work with alen signs


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

does anybody know what he paid for the paint job?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Alan Signs has reasonable prices.


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10541140
> *Alan Signs has reasonable prices.
> *


when i lived in Modesto we took some cars to him real good work!


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 28 2008, 12:56 AM~10519258
> *I thought rudy's customs did most of the work with alen signs
> *


im pretty sure CALIFORNIA AUTO BODY had something to do with that car as well


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10203145
> *Is Street Life car club still around? :dunno:
> *


David was the Pres at one time I think


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@May 1 2008, 09:17 PM~10556533
> *David was the Pres at one time I think
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 No Shit.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@May 1 2008, 04:26 PM~10554068
> *im pretty sure CALIFORNIA AUTO BODY had something to do with that car as well
> *


As a matter of fact, wasn't David owner of that shop a while back, on Front St. I recall seeing his 63 getting the hardlines installed, his 57 or 56 Bel Air on 20s, the yellow 64 up on the lift, fuuck, that shop was full of impalas and g-bodies. I heard he's over at Mikes now.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10490854
> *Got any pics? :biggrin:
> *


not of him leaving, but i do have some of the car at the super show. i'll post them soon.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 2 2008, 07:56 AM~10559617
> *As a matter of fact, wasn't David owner of that shop a while back, on Front St. I recall seeing his 63 getting the hardlines installed, his 57 or 56 Bel Air on 20s, the yellow 64 up on the lift, fuuck, that shop was full of impalas and g-bodies. I heard he's over at Mikes now.
> *


that's california collision, California auto body was on King street. That one vato that had a lil stuter owned it forgot his name. David gots a new shop on alisal across from where wendy's used to be


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@May 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10563896
> *that's california collision, California auto body was on King street. That one vato that had a lil stuter owned it forgot his name. David gots a new shop on alisal across from where wendy's used to be
> *


What's his shop called?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:dunno: sign isn't up yet


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Does any one know any of the members of the Imperials Nor Cal chapter out there like Juanito, Ruben, Cesar??? I lost contact with them when I moved to Fresno


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 8 2008, 01:12 PM~10609187
> *Does any one know any of the members of the Imperials Nor Cal chapter out there like Juanito, Ruben, Cesar??? I lost contact with them when I moved to Fresno
> *


Who was the owner of the green caddy? That fuckin lac was the shit!!! Any pics of it?


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 8 2008, 12:12 PM~10609187
> *Does any one know any of the members of the Imperials Nor Cal chapter out there like Juanito, Ruben, Cesar??? I lost contact with them when I moved to Fresno
> *


i know them all juanito is cousin.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 14 2008, 04:47 PM~11600793
> *rumor is....
> it's 64 IMPALA..
> *


No Way!!! Shut the smurf up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SoulSearcher (Nov 20, 2008)

Its been a minute since I've been back in the old hood, Salinas. This thread brings back lots of memories. Salinas use to be the Lowrider capital for good reason. For those still wondering who did the paint on Loco 64, it was Chango from California AutoBody. California Autobody has been defunct for a good long while though. Last I heard he was down in El Centro. When he cared, he was by far one of the most elite Candy guys. The guys out in Modesto most likely were painted by Poli, one of his proteges. Thats most likely why Alan was involved. David who is referred to as the Owner of California Autobody is Chango's brother in law. David did not own California Autobody. He does have his own shop now.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoulSearcher_@Nov 20 2008, 10:00 AM~12210067
> *Its been a minute since I've been back in the old hood, Salinas. This thread brings back lots of memories. Salinas use to be the Lowrider capital for good reason. For those still wondering who did the paint on Loco 64, it was Chango from California AutoBody. California Autobody has been defunct for a good long while though. Last I heard he was down in El Centro. When he cared, he was by far one of the most elite Candy guys. The guys out in Modesto most likely were painted by Poli, one of his proteges. Thats most likely why Alan was involved. David who is referred to as the Owner of California Autobody is Chango's brother in law.  David did not own California Autobody. He does have his own shop now.
> *


wasnt the painter rod pow? my dad also did a lil work on that car.


----------



## SoulSearcher (Nov 20, 2008)

The second time it was by Rod. The first time was by Jr (Chango) from California Autobody. I can't recall if Rod redid the whole car, or just added to the paint job. If your dad worked on the car, I'm sure we know each other. You lived in S. Salinas, not far from George, am I right?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoulSearcher_@Nov 20 2008, 10:42 AM~12210329
> *The second time it was by Rod. The first time was by Jr (Chango) from California Autobody. I can't recall if Rod redid the whole car, or just added to the paint job. If your dad worked on the car, I'm sure we know each other. You lived in S. Salinas, not far from George, am I right?
> *


we use to i dont know what my dad did but he did something for him my is Roy Rangel From ROY"s UPOLSTERY .


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 22 2007, 01:05 AM~8153039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoulSearcher_@Nov 20 2008, 10:42 AM~12210329
> *The second time it was by Rod. The first time was by Jr (Chango) from California Autobody. I can't recall if Rod redid the whole car, or just added to the paint job. If your dad worked on the car, I'm sure we know each other. You lived in S. Salinas, not far from George, am I right?
> *


 :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for the blurry pic, let me try again. Got this pic from the Lowrider History Book.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:angry: Dammit, blurry again.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WHATEVER HAPPENED 2 DAT CAR ANYWAYS?? DA TRUTH THOUGH, NO MORE STORYS!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

It will probably be a secret until it comes out again, if ever :dunno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 26 2009, 06:46 PM~13400541
> *:dunno: WHATEVER HAPPENED 2 DAT CAR ANYWAYS?? DA TRUTH THOUGH, NO MORE STORYS!!
> *


George still owns it, so its still here in Salinas, just under wraps.


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 28 2009, 01:58 AM~13414230
> *George still owns it, so its still here in Salinas, just under wraps.
> *


and he went fishing


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

i got very recent pictures of this car but not allowed to post


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 28 2009, 01:21 PM~13416939
> *i got very recent pictures of this car but not allowed to post
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 28 2009, 05:02 PM~13417963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


everytime i do the link breaks and i get banned because ****** pretend they click on a link and it sends them to 2 girls on cup


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

LAST I HEARD,THE MILITARY TOOK THE CAR TO AREA 51(IN THE NEVADA DESERT)& RAN SOME TEST ON IT.(CUZ IT WAS AHEAD OF ITS TIME) :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 27 2008, 01:40 AM~9794036
> *Fuck, man, I wish I was there but I was barely entering grade school. Freaky 5 and Strickly Business also revved their engines too, Hell Yea. Fuckin Vegas car, how did that engine sound like? all gay and quite or was it all shakin like if it was about to turn off? Do you have any pics of any of these Nor Cal rides?
> *


yea i was ther with dave and freaky 5....dave peeled out when leavinng,left a mark n his display carpet :cheesy: ...loco 64 drove out clownin, strickly business drove out also..we had the car in the trailer strapped down and ready to go and vegas still hadnt started..they was working like a mutha fucker tho had about 20 guys on it...it was about 2 hrs and a whole lotta money on the line


----------



## Rerun (Mar 27, 2009)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...tion/index.html


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...ersy/index.html


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rerun_@Mar 29 2009, 09:14 PM~13427456
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...tion/index.html
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...ersy/index.html
> *



lol I remember that video!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13426791
> *yea i was ther with dave and freaky 5....dave peeled out when leavinng,left a mark n his display carpet :cheesy: ...loco 64 drove out clownin, strickly business drove out also..we had the car in the trailer strapped down and ready to go and vegas still hadnt started..they was working like a mutha fucker tho  had about 20 guys on it...it was about 2 hrs and a whole lotta money on the line
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: Estodo, homie. :thumbsup:

Please continue the story. :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rerun_@Mar 29 2009, 09:14 PM~13427456
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...tion/index.html
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/620...ersy/index.html
> *


Freakin NorCal had some heavyweights representin that day; Loco 64, Stricktly Business, Freaky 5, Punch 84, Caddy de Oro. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 29 2009, 10:09 PM~13428246
> *:0  :0  :cheesy: Estodo, homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> Please continue the story. :biggrin:
> *


watch the video of the links posted above :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

the next day after the supershow freaky 5 was supposed to go to the studio for a lrm photoshoot...after all the drama we just came home lrm wanted to shoot the car but theyll just have to wait :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 29 2009, 11:05 PM~13428778
> *watch the video of the links posted above :biggrin:
> *


Already have. :biggrin: 

Whos the homie that gets interviewed by the model after the show, protesting? He was part of the Loco 64 crew. :dunno:


----------



## My65 (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all I want to say that Loco 64 is and probably always will be my favorite 64 of all time. 

That being said that whole thing that happened back in 95 was and still is an embarrassment to George his crew all of us from Northern Cali and everybody that made that big scene because he lost. Its poor sportsmanship at its finest. George while he may be a bad as car builder is just a sore looser and he and everybody on his side acted like a bunch of little bitches.

Some of you on this site that go on and on to defend George and talk bad about the Vegas car are going to take offense to what I said and that's fine because you all act like a bunch of nut riding bitches your selves. You guys make all of us from northern Cali look like a bunch of crying bitches.


I could understand if this was the Vegas cars first time out and nobody had ever seen the car run. The fact of the matter is that this was that cars second year in competition. The car had been shown and proven to be operable already at other shows. If you look at everything that could get judged the car is exactly the same as it was when it busted out and was shown to be operable. So the whole "controversy" is pointless. The car turned on and moved on its own. It took the rules and pushed the envelope to the every limit. It was built to just pass that test and that's it. It wasn't built to be driven. And I believe after it won the second time they changed the rules because of this car. 

If you look at the two cars the judges were being generous to George anyway. The Vegas car should come out with more points in just about every category. The only place were Loco would have an edge would be the engine. And that's not to say that Loco64 wasn't an extremely nice car. It was just oneup'd by the Vegas car which was built to compete for the top award from the very beginning unlike Loco64 which was built in stages to get to that point and because of this it was always more of a drivable car. 

You win some you loose some. But acting like a bitch when you do loose just exposes you for what you are.


----------



## PLAYINITSAFE (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My65_@Mar 31 2009, 01:44 AM~13440945
> *First of all I want to say that Loco 64 is and probably always will be my favorite 64 of all time.
> 
> That being said that whole thing that happened back in 95 was and still is an embarrassment to George his crew all of us from Northern Cali and everybody that made that big scene because he lost. Its poor sportsmanship at its finest. George while he may be a bad as car builder is just a sore looser and he and everybody on his side acted like a bunch of little bitches.
> ...


WOW- you call everybody that was bitchin FROM NORTHENR CALI BITCHES-- but yet you had to come in here and hide under a new screen name-- Im sure Im not the only one that looks at that like being the bitch.

AS far as it bein built to jus pass the test--- well that test is rediculous-- and it may have looked a little more wild than LOCO 64-- overall- I still dont think it is anywhere near the car LOCO 64 was. YA- it had a lot more WILDNESS TO IT-- but it definetly didnt look anywhere near as pretty...

OH WELL- to each his own


----------



## My65 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PLAYINITSAFE_@Mar 31 2009, 12:06 AM~13441062
> *WOW- you call everybody that was bitchin FROM NORTHENR CALI BITCHES-- but yet you had to come in here and hide under a new screen name-- Im sure Im not the only one that looks at that like being the bitch.
> 
> AS far as it bein built to jus pass the test--- well that test is rediculous-- and it may have looked a little more wild than LOCO 64-- overall- I still dont think it is anywhere near the car LOCO 64 was. YA- it had a lot more WILDNESS TO IT-- but it definetly didnt look anywhere near as pretty...
> ...


Who's hiding? Just because I havent been a memeber of this site doesnt mean a person is hiding. I finaly found something worth creating a login to post something for.

Im not in a club and never have been. But it doesnt mean I dont know whats up.

Mike Ramos, Fresno CA

[email protected]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

bad ass ride :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 29 2009, 11:09 PM~13428812
> *the next day after the supershow freaky 5 was supposed to go to the studio for a lrm photoshoot...after all the drama we just came home lrm wanted to shoot the car but theyll just have to wait :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 So, then, Freaky 5 never came out in LRM? That 65 is the sh*t!!!!! :yes: Hopefully I get to see Loco and Freaky 5 before my time is up.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 1 2009, 12:33 AM~13450909
> *:0  :0  :0 So, then, Freaky 5 never came out in LRM? That 65 is the sh*t!!!!! :yes: Hopefully I get to see Loco and Freaky 5 before my time is up.
> *


Actually im almost certain that freak 5 did come out in LRM, I had all the issues from 94 to like 2000 and thought i remember seeing it in the magazine. 

To me Las Vegas is and always will be a badass car, but if I had to choose between it and loco 64 i would take loco 64. It was in my eyes the best lowrider i have seen. Cherry 64 reminds me somewhat of it now days.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 2 2009, 07:26 PM~13469224
> *Actually im almost certain that freak 5 did come out in LRM, I had all the issues from 94 to like 2000 and thought i remember seeing it in the magazine.
> 
> To me Las Vegas is and always will be a badass car, but if I had to choose between it and loco 64 i would take loco 64.  It was in my eyes the best lowrider i have seen.  Cherry 64 reminds me somewhat of it now days.
> *


theres a couple pics here and there but never a full spread


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 2 2009, 09:27 PM~13471018
> *theres a couple pics here and there but never a full spread
> *


 :0 Damm, homie, how is it that you know so much about Freaky 5? (you lucky mofo) :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I wish I could've of seen that ride, and Loco, in person.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 3 2009, 12:26 AM~13472793
> *:0 Damm, homie, how is it that you know so much about Freaky 5? (you lucky mofo) :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I could've of seen that ride, and Loco, in person.
> *


i know the owner :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 31 2009, 11:33 PM~13450909
> *:0  :0  :0 So, then, Freaky 5 never came out in LRM? That 65 is the sh*t!!!!! :yes: Hopefully I get to see Loco and Freaky 5 before my time is up.
> *


I think your thinking of "Legalized 65" or something like that cause I was thinking the same thing? :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13480570
> *I think your thinking of "Legalized 65" or something like that cause I was thinking the same thing?  :dunno:
> *


legalized came out in lrm freaky never did freaky wouldve been in 96 freaky coming back out soon


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13480570
> *I think your thinking of "Legalized 65" or something like that cause I was thinking the same thing?  :dunno:
> *



nah Freaky 5 had the front end tilt at a angle.. but legalized 65 is also badass 65 aswell..


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13480570
> *I think your thinking of "Legalized 65" or something like that cause I was thinking the same thing?  :dunno:
> *


Na, homie, I got the "Best of the 90s" issue with Evil 63, Cold Steel, and Legalized 65 in it.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 3 2009, 11:11 PM~13480605
> *legalized came out in lrm      freaky never did    freaky wouldve been in 96      freaky coming back out soon
> *


:0 :cheesy: You better not be playin...... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

wuz with dave the owner of freaky 5 today ... hes doin some things to it he be back out ....aint no hurry


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13486433
> *wuz with dave the owner of freaky 5 today ... hes doin some things to it he be back out ....aint no hurry
> *


 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 13 2009, 10:47 PM~13568755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :yes:

DATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT. GOTTA LOVE THEM RADICALS FROM THE 90S. KEEP POSTIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

BEST FORUM IVE CAME ACROSS....BRINGS BACK MEMORIES OF SEEING THOSE CARS ON TURNTABLES ACROSS FROM EACH OTHER. BEST CAR SHOW I EVER ATTENDED!


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Mar 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13426791
> *yea i was ther with dave and freaky 5....dave peeled out when leavinng,left a mark n his display carpet :cheesy: ...loco 64 drove out clownin, strickly business drove out also..we had the car in the trailer strapped down and ready to go and vegas still hadnt started..they was working like a mutha fucker tho  had about 20 guys on it...it was about 2 hrs and a whole lotta money on the line
> *



HOW MUCH MONEY WAS ON YHE LINE? WHAT EXACTLY DOES LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WIN BESIDES THE BIG ASS TROPHY, THE TITLE AND THE CENTERFOLD IN THE MAG? :dunno:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 26 2007, 06:42 PM~9537247
> *Hell, I was there when Vegas beat Loco, George got in his car fired it up and drove the car out hopping. It came down to the wire due to Vegas didn't run and was challenged to fire up. I heard stories later that the Vegas team had a 100.00 kick down for anyone that brought up 4or5 qts of oil.
> *


I WAS THERE TOO, GEORGE DROVE OUT REVVING HIS ENGINE CLOWNING BUT I NEVER SAW HIM HOPPING.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My65_@Mar 31 2009, 12:44 AM~13440945
> *First of all I want to say that Loco 64 is and probably always will be my favorite 64 of all time.
> 
> That being said that whole thing that happened back in 95 was and still is an embarrassment to George his crew all of us from Northern Cali and everybody that made that big scene because he lost. Its poor sportsmanship at its finest. George while he may be a bad as car builder is just a sore looser and he and everybody on his side acted like a bunch of little bitches.
> ...


  REAL TALK


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by My65_@Mar 31 2009, 01:15 AM~13441106
> *Who's hiding? Just because I havent been a memeber of this site doesnt mean a person is hiding. I finaly found something worth creating a login to post something for.
> 
> Im not in a club and never have been. But it doesnt mean I dont know whats up.
> ...


Old school shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 17 2009, 12:27 PM~13912392
> *HOW MUCH MONEY WAS ON YHE LINE? WHAT EXACTLY DOES LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR WIN BESIDES THE BIG ASS TROPHY, THE TITLE AND THE CENTERFOLD IN THE MAG? :dunno:
> *


Winning the LRM title opens the doors for all kinds of endorsements and paid tours from different venues. Thats where the pay off comes in.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

I met George here in Texas back in 96 and the homie was real cool


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

This topic does bring back memories of the 90's and how much the game has changed and hope our new generation will keep the movement going. Even still talk about the controversy of "Las Vegas and Loco64", to George and Joe thanks for the motavation in building show cars... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 29 2009, 10:10 PM~13428815
> *Already have. :biggrin:
> 
> Whos the homie that gets interviewed by the model after the show, protesting? He was part of the Loco 64 crew. :dunno:
> *


Isn't his name ruben he has that blue and purple 64 from imperials. He always shows it at the monterey show.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 4 2009, 04:05 PM~13484254
> *Na, homie, I got the "Best of the 90s" issue with Evil 63, Cold Steel, and Legalized 65 in it.
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@May 25 2009, 11:33 AM~13990763
> *Isn't his name ruben he has that blue and purple 64 from imperials. He always shows it at the monterey show.
> *


Have no clue :dunno:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm sorry




"his name Ruben he has that blue and purple 64 from imperials. He always shows it at the Monterey show."


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 13 2009, 10:47 PM~13568755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was freaky 5 right


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2009, 02:20 PM~14027956
> *that was freaky 5 right
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 27 2009, 12:35 PM~14015079
> *Have no clue :dunno:
> *



His name is Ruben and the name of the car is Wicked 64


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jun 5 2009, 03:32 PM~14106415
> *His name is Ruben and the name of the car is Wicked 64
> *


:0 Wasn't he the president of that chapter? :dunno:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kc07charger (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw this car in person back in 95 and meet George also...defiantly the baddest lowrider I have ever seen in person.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Life After Loco!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 20 2009, 06:15 PM~14249492
> *ttt
> *


:wave: Wud up, dj. I know you got more pics. post em up.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jun 20 2009, 10:41 PM~14251015
> *:wave: Wud up, dj. I know you got more pics. post em up.
> *


Whats up Bro!! I have to get them scanned in. Once I do I will post them!!


----------



## jaime83linc (Jun 21, 2009)

was loco64 in the 90z


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jaime83linc_@Jun 21 2009, 09:07 PM~14258145
> *was loco64 in the 90z
> *


It sarted in the lated 80's and went into the 90's till about 2000 or 2001 if I remember right!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 21 2009, 07:58 PM~14257457
> *Whats up Bro!! I have to get them scanned in. Once I do I will post them!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jun 30 2009, 07:56 AM~14338987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 


*MY FAVORITE CAR OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Jun 30 2009, 12:24 PM~14341356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 30 2009, 12:16 PM~14341258
> *:0  :0
> MY FAVORITE CAR OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Some more pics of Loco. Not the best but something to look at!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is one pic I found of Ruben's Wicked 64 when is still flew the Street Life plaque Sitting on Loco 64's Turntable up in the Frisco Super Show back in 95!!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

any one got interior shots??


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14352553
> *Some more pics of Loco. Not the best but something to look at!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WOW!! NOW LETS ALL LET THESE GUYZ REST NOW!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pics, Gooch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@May 24 2009, 09:14 AM~13983454
> *I met George here in Texas back in 96 and the homie was real cool
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Donovan McNabb was into Lowriders. He even has the Philly Eagles green lid on too-LOL


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14357599
> *:biggrin: WOW!! NOW LETS ALL LET THESE GUYZ REST NOW!!!
> *


Just posting the pics so other people who did not have the chance of seeing the car back then Bro!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 2 2009, 12:17 AM~14359625
> *Nice pics, Gooch. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Few more pics I found of cars that were around when Loco was too!!

The Tantalizer!









Strictley Buisness Part 1









Strictley Buisness Dos!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 2 2009, 01:42 PM~14364130
> *Just posting the pics so other people who did not have the chance of seeing the car back then Bro!!!
> *


True, homie. At only 19 yrs old, I never got the opportunity to see such a masterpiece.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 3 2009, 10:11 PM~14376944
> *True, homie. At only 19 yrs old, I never got the opportunity to see such a masterpiece.
> *


Yeah he must be a Las Vegas Car fan!!! :dunno:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 4 2009, 07:31 AM~14378718
> *Yeah he must be a Las Vegas Car fan!!! :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Sac. show, I think 93 or94..................


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Sac. show, I think 93 or94..................








::wow: :worship: SPEECHLESS :thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jul 6 2009, 06:26 PM~14396410
> *Sac. show,  I think 93 or94..................
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pics Bro!!! I think that back in 94 if I remember right!! Thats when George just added the tilt front end on Loco!!


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 7 2009, 08:27 AM~14401103
> *Nice Pics Bro!!! I think that back in 94 if I remember right!! Thats when George just added the tilt front end on Loco!!
> *


He added the tilt hood just in time for his back to back championship at 93 super show. So that show might have been in early 94


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOCO 64 AND STRICTLY BUISNESS 2 BEST RADICALS IN MY OPINION ...


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 8 2009, 12:33 AM~14409533
> *LOCO 64 AND STRICTLY BUISNESS 2 BEST RADICALS IN MY OPINION ...
> *


I Agree with you bro!! Both cars went thru alot of changes thru the years!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Loco 64 the first time it came out in LRM 91!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 9 2009, 04:17 PM~14424979
> *Loco 64 the first time it came out in LRM 91!!
> 
> *




THATS WHAT GOT ME INTO LOWRIDING.....


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 27 2009, 12:35 PM~14015079
> *Have no clue :dunno:
> *


Here is Ruben Cadenas Wicked 64 at the LG Monterey show back in 2003


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14424979
> *Loco 64 the first time it came out in LRM 91!!
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Gotta love the first version of Loco. if you can, blow the pic up. :thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 10 2009, 12:02 AM~14431376
> *:cheesy: Gotta love the first version of Loco. if you can, blow the pic up. :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Bro whats your email address? Pm it to me. I have the pics of Heart Breaker when it was featured in LRM. Also not sure how piece together two pages form the mag center fold. Thats why Loco is small. Its scanned in two sections.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 9 2009, 02:17 PM~14424979
> *Loco 64 the first time it came out in LRM 91!!
> 
> *


I HAD THAT ISSUE. 
sorry i got excited :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 10 2009, 10:28 AM~14433936
> *Hey Bro whats your email address? Pm it to me. I have the pics of Heart Breaker when it was featured in LRM. Also not sure how piece together two pages form the mag center fold. Thats why Loco is small. Its scanned in two sections.
> *


PM sent.  

Heartbreaker looks fuckin badd in hte centerfold.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

An old school pic of Wicked 64.............


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 9 2009, 10:12 PM~14430451
> *Here is Ruben Cadenas Wicked 64 at the LG Monterey show back in 2003
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if its the same show :dunno:









Along with "Buena Vida"


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 18 2009, 12:47 AM~14509844
> *An old school pic of Wicked 64.............
> 
> 
> ...


Salinas Expo park show!! Us in Low Perfections helped put that show on back then!! Alot of fun!!!

The truck in the background on the right is My buddy Mikes truck!! Which is called now Hittn Hard and is now a convertable an in Low Perfections!! Back then it was in Nu Trend!!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 18 2009, 01:08 AM~14509888
> *I dont know if its the same show :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


My Bro Cesar's Ride!!! I think he still has it. Last I talked to him he had it up for sale!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 18 2009, 11:32 AM~14511571
> *My Bro Cesar's Ride!!! I think he still has it. Last I talked to him he had it up for sale!!!
> *


 :0 That car is off the hook!! Too bad he wants to get rid of it. He should just bust it out again. :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOCO 64 AND GYPSY ROSE AND THE MICHAEL JACKSON CAR AND ALL THOSE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS GOT ME INTO THE SCENE...


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 8 2009, 02:33 AM~14409533
> *LOCO 64 AND STRICTLY BUISNESS 2 BEST RADICALS IN MY OPINION ...
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Love 'em both. Strictly Business owner (Manuel Corbala) is originally from my lil hometown here in Texas. :cheesy:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 10 2009, 12:02 AM~14431376
> *:cheesy: Gotta love the first version of Loco. if you can, blow the pic up. :thumbsup:
> *




if i remember right wasnt his brother the owner then


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jul 20 2009, 12:43 PM~14526313
> *if i remember right wasnt his brother the owner then
> *


I recall hearin something like that.


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 10 2009, 12:02 AM~14431376
> *:cheesy: Gotta love the first version of Loco. if you can, blow the pic up. :thumbsup:
> *


Not sure how to put it back together???


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14533327
> *I recall hearin something like that.
> *


His Brother gave it to him for his 16th b-day!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is the rest of the feature in the same issue!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Jul 21 2009, 09:04 PM~14544793
> *His Brother gave it to him for his 16th b-day!
> *


And how did it look when George got it? Stock? :dunno:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 21 2009, 10:34 PM~14545717
> *And how did it look when George got it? Stock? :dunno:
> *


Not sure Bro!! I would have to ask George!!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djgooch_@Aug 4 2009, 10:48 AM~14671255
> *Not sure Bro!! I would have to ask George!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Sep 2 2009, 12:26 PM~14960248
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

in salinas for cherries jubelee week


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I tried to put it together using MS paint program........


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Oct 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15406516
> *in salinas for cherries jubelee week
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

i got a jumbo sticker of loco 64 from like 95' shits perfect,got it framed :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Oct 27 2009, 02:55 PM~15483290
> *i got a jumbo sticker of loco 64 from like 95' shits perfect,got it framed :biggrin:
> *


:0 Post a pic of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Oct 28 2009, 10:51 AM~15492488
> *:0 Post a pic of it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

wicked 64 and loco 64 are not the same car you idiots!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> LOCO 64 AND GYPSY ROSE AND THE MICHAEL JACKSON CAR AND ALL THOSE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERS GOT ME INTO THE SCENE...


Liar


----------

